# Difference between a REAL VagCom and those ebay ones



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Can someone explain the functionality differences between those cheap $20 ebay vagcom cables and a real Ross Tech one?

Someone told me that for an OBD1 car VagCom can't really do much for me anyway...


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

First off, "VAG-COM" is software; it's not hardware, and the products you're asking about are "Interfaces". 

Genuine Ross-Tech interfaces work with the current, full versions of VCDS, and come with full support from the company who makes the software, as well as free software updates. They also have a license for the full version of VCDS embedded in them, so you can use the software on any PC you connect the interface to. 

The $20 eBay ones work with VCDS-Lite. You can download a functionally limited, shareware version of VCDS-Lite from our site. Assuming you get it working with your 3rd-party interface, you can register it and remove the functional limitations for $99.

Frankly, for an OBD-I car, even the functionally limited free shareware is enough to do what most people need or want, and the registered version can do everything the dealers' tool can do. 
The major caveat with VCDS-Lite is that we don't offer _any_ start-up support. It's totally up to you and your interface hardware vendor to get it up and running, and obviously, someone people who sell interfaces on eBay for $20 typically haven't got a clue how to help you if you need help, nor is there enough margin in what they're selling to pay for providing such help.

-Uwe-


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

so, what features do I miss out on using the lite version on an OBD1 car?
the only reason I don't jump on getting the full version is the limited usability of the OBD1 cars... i don't even know what I can and can't do with my S6 and a VAGCOM


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Read the engine and abs fault codes also airbags if fitted.

The ob1 is very primative and so the measuring block functions are limited to the engine.

The vagcom vs cheap software is what you pay is what you get.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/dtc-comparison.html


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

well, that's what I was getting at... if the $250 interface is gonna do the same functions as the $20 one... there's no reason for ME to get the $250 one.
I don't ever plan on owning an OBD2 VWAG product.

right now I just blink codes out with a jumper wire.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

The thing is , when you post over here clone /pirate auto scan , your tread will be closed and you will not get any support.
Think about this.If you know how to use tool , you can scan few cars for friends or someone in your area and charge him half price what dealer charge , you can pay off your tool .


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

The OP owns a Mazda, what do you, or I expect.

:screwy:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Ok let me reword this. What functions will an official vagcom do on my 1995 Audi S6?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

The main difference with the shareware version and the registered version is the the shareware does NOT do the following:

Adaptions
Basic Settings
Soft Coding
Decode DTCs beyond the first fault.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

As i've said scan / clear fault codes, and have a few measuring blocks eg lambda probe and you should be able to do the acceleration function.

Other than this not much else because ob1 is very primative!

Shareware Limitation(s): 

The Unregistered/Unactivated version of VCDS-Lite will only decode a fraction of the DTC's it finds into text. However, it will always show all DTC numbers. 

Freeze Frame is not available. 

If you have the lite version and you only use it on your own ob1 cars and it does the job then thats good, but according to ross tech theres limitations if unregistered.

If you havent got vcds yet but you want it cheap, then maybe the lite version registered will do you fine, but it's at your own risk to get it working.

In the diagnostics business what you pay is what you get - take alook at the snap-on scan tools  you'd be pulling your gold crowns out and weigh them in to pay for those!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> The main difference with the shareware version and the registered version is the the shareware does NOT do the following:
> 
> Adaptions
> Basic Settings
> ...


Do OBD1 cars do any kind of adaptation?
what exactly is 'basic settings'

I guess I don't quite know what my car is capable of doing


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

A registered version of VCDS-Lite can do _everything_ that the factory scan tool can do on an OBD-I S6. To see exactly what that is, you might consult an actual repair manual, or perhaps ask in a model-specific forum. 

-Uwe-


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Uwe said:


> A registered version of VCDS-Lite can do _everything_ that the factory scan tool can do on an OBD-I S6. To see exactly what that is, you might consult an actual repair manual, or perhaps ask in a model-specific forum.
> 
> -Uwe-


most UrS guys just flash the codes out with a jumper cable (myself included)
Clearing codes is accomplished by yanking the 5A ECU fuse for 5 minutes.

guess I'm just trying to see if it's worth it to get one.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Clearing codes is not and was never possible by pulling a fuse. What may happen in such cases is that you set codes from static to intermittent which usually makes the MIL go off but it won't clear the actual codes nor will it have the same effect as a basic setting etc.


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are a few links that might help you in understanding the differences between the various VCDS software and hardware interfaces. These are pages in the Ross-Tech site. If you have had difficulty negotiating the Ross-Tech website to find these pages, I do understand...I've been looking at their website for several years and still have trouble finding things. On occasion, pages I have visited seem to be impossible to find moments later. It took me several minutes of wandering around to find this info which I knew was available. Of course, now that I found it, it seems obvious where to look by the hierarchical list of drill down menus. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vag-functions.html
http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCDSLiteReg.html
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/interfaces.html

The terminology used by Ross-Tech is generally that used by VW. As such, "Adaption" and "Basic Settings" seem a bit obtuse to describe the actual functionality of the feature. It does take some time to become familiar with the system.

The Ross-Tech Wiki website appears to be accessible only via a link on their home page, or by non-obvious links within the text of various web pages. I do wish a direct Wiki website link was scattered around on other pages. Even better would be an area at the bottom of each page with a link to the Wiki as well as a link to a site map.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

guess I'll just borrow my friend's when I have a problem... or flash out the codes. that always helps.
Probably gonna either dump the car or put VEMS in it which has it's own built in diagnostic stuff

thanks for the help.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I think the Ross-Tech cable has been one of the best purchases I've made for my Audi! The support is top notch too!


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

Not to thread jack but is there a store I can go to and pick up a dungle? I live in pa and dont want to pay $13 for shipping


----------



## Cndnmax (Dec 13, 2009)

mk2dubdriver said:


> Not to thread jack but is there a store I can go to and pick up a dungle? I live in pa and dont want to pay $13 for shipping


http://ross-tech.com/distributors.html

I got mine from europaparts.com/ with free shipping :thumbup:


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

They only have hex-can and micro can. I need key


----------

